# Australia Day ...we are unique...happy Australia day Jan 26



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

You know you're Australian if….

You know the meaning of 'girt'

You believe that stubbies can either be worn or drunk

You think it is normal to have a Prime Minister called Kevin

You've made a bong out of your garden hose rather than use it for something illegal such as watering the garden

When you hear that an American 'roots for his team' you wonder how often and with whom

You understand that the phrase 'a group of women wearing black thongs' refers to footwear and may be less alluring than it sounds

You pronounce Melbourne as 'Mel-bin'

You pronounce Penrith as 'Pen-riff'

You believe the 'L' in the word ' Australia ' is optional

You can translate: 'Dazza and Shazza played Acca Dacca on the way to Maccas'

You believe it makes perfect sense for a nation to decorate its highways with large fibreglass bananas, prawns and sheep

You call your best friend 'a total bastard' but someone you really, truly despise is just 'a bit of a bastard'

You think 'Woolloomooloo' is a perfectly reasonable name for a place

You believe is makes sense for a country to have a $1 coin that's twice as big as its $2 coin

You understand that 'Wagga Wagga' can be abbreviated to 'Wagga' but 'Woy Woy' can't be called 'Woy'

You believe that cooked-down axlegrease makes a good breakfast spread

You believe all famous Kiwis are actually Australian, until they stuff up, at which point they again become Kiwis

You know, whatever the tourist books say, that no one says 'cobber'

You know that certain words must, by law, be shouted out during any rendition of the Angels' song 'Am I Ever Gonna See Your Face Again'

You believe, as an article of faith, that the confectionary known as the Wagon Wheel has become smaller with every passing year

You still don't get why the 'Labor' in 'Australian Labor Party' is not spelt with a 'U

You wear ugh boots outside the house

You believe that the more you shorten someone's name the more you like them

Whatever your linguistic skills, you find yourself able to order takeaway fluently in every Asian language

You understand that 'excuse me' can sound rude, while 'scuse me' is always polite

You know what it's like to swallow a fly, on occasions via your nose

You understand that 'you' has a plural and that it's 'youse'

You know it's not summer until the steering wheel is too hot to handle

You biggest family argument over the summer

You still think of Kylie as 'that girl off Neighbours'

When returning home from overseas, you expect to be brutally strip-searched by Customs - just in case you're trying to sneak in fruit

You believe the phrase 'smart casual' refers to a pair of black tracky-daks, suitably laundered

You understand that all train timetables are works of fiction

When working at a bar, you understand male customers will feel the need to offer an excuse whenever they order low-alcohol beer

You get choked up with emotion by the first verse of the national anthem and then have trouble remembering the second

You find yourself ignorant of nearly all the facts deemed essential in the government's new test for migrants.

You will immediately forward this list to other Australians, here and overseas, realising that only they will understand!!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

hey hows your new KING to be doing overthere at the moment


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

how long before your totaly wasted on* xxxx*


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

No XXXX until after work… at 1930 hours… lol


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Larry,
Happy Australia Day !!
I don't understand half of what this reads, 
I think I need to spend some time in Australia : )
Very funny stuff.

Lisa

P.S.- I like your new picture !!


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

Happy Australia day. Least now I'll know when I'm there. )


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

happy day , bro !

sounds like a good reason ,
to have a barbbie ,
and some swill !

take the day off ,
and celebrate on me !


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Happy Australia Day my friend.

Any chance you can send your "shop helpers" over here to….uh, help me?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

It's alright Lisa, seeing Larry, those must be nieces or cousins. LOL


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Larry, How much did it cost to get those babes to stand still for a picture )


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I just told them I was "Lazy Larry" lmao


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

lmao to ;-))


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

wait a minute, i gotta get my aussie to american dictionary book.

don't be a piker at the waterhole , ya pelican
russv


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

For the record, this "yank" loves vegemite - it's just impossible to find.

As for Woolloomooloo, we have Massachusets, Mississippi, Tallahassee, Okeefenokee, and many more, with the same origin as yours.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

You know your Australian if you don't drink Fosters! Happy Australia day,mates!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

we need translations on quite a bit of that.
now, with that avatar I could genuflect. lol


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

thats sounds perfect to me

gotta love the local lingo

happy aus day Larry

Hooky from the west


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

is that big boy Lazy Larry mate LOL….....


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy Australia Day, Larry!

I feel a certain kinship, since I live in the "down under" of the states, Louisiana. Like you, we have our own expressions that are pretty much foreign to the rest of America. 

Who dat!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah, Chollie, Loosiana's pretty foreign. Happy Day, Larry. Likie the new avatar.


----------



## End_Grain (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, I had to work at the avatar to see Larry. I visited Perth several times (courtesy of the USMC) during the 80's. Great country, better women, best beer but man those flies are a real sort. Eat your C-Rat faster than you. Had the Aussie wave down in no time flat. Had to laugh. The Gunny was racing a 'roo with one of those old Willy's jeep we were still using back then. Thing turned sideways kicked him in the side and broke a couple of ribs.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

now I gotta know what rooting is…


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

That's great stuff , couldn't stop laughing as I understood it all- no trouble! What does that mean, I'm to much of an Aussie myself????
Happy Aussie day to you and all Aussies out there!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

crikey! the ditchery doo!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Many More!


----------



## Bovine (Apr 15, 2009)

Happy Australia Day, Larry!! I did have to scratch my head on some of those, but some (like having an excuse for ordering low-alcohol beer) are just universally great. Take care


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Happy Australian Day. And in PA there is a town called Intercourse, It's just down the road from Hersey PA.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Karson, how did a town in Lancaster Co get a name like that?!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I forgot to say Happy Australia Day, Larry and the rest of our Aussie friends on here!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I had to work today but coming home and reading all this has made it a great Australia Day and now …...with a few XXXX under my belt and a chook sanga for tea all is right with the world….


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

a chook sanga and a few bears for tea

can you get any betterer grub than that

Hooky


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

You must be drinking by now mate


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I love didgeridoos. If anyone is curious, look up "circular breathing" as related to wind instruments. The aboriginies had it mastered long before jazz musicians discovered it.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

happy aussie day Larry, sounds like you had a good one.


----------

